# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Y esto es magia auténtica

## mnlmato

Hola a todos,

Que no os parezca pretencioso el titulo :D 

A veces me preguntan qué es para mí la magia, y en el siguiente juego se verá de manifiesto.

Es un juego del Canuto que no hacía no porque no me gustara el efecto, sino porque no me decía nada... pero después de leer "Las cartas durmientes" de Luis G. por fin ya tiene un significado para mí, y así lo presento y en él se ve de manifiesto lo que entiendo por magia. 

A los espectadores que se lo hice dicen que esto es distinto... y lo mismo cuando realizo "Las 3 cartas de Luis" y juegos con la idea de sugerir la realidad mágica a través de una burbuja. Por lo tanto el espectador aprecia que hay un cambio, y ya es mucho :D

Espero que os guste :D

Un saludo




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KbeGtdD4eY

----------


## Iban

A mí me ha encantado. Juego invisible. Está bien porque da mucho espacio para la imaginación.

;-)

----------


## Ritxi

Joer, fijate si es bueno el juego que hasta reaparecen los muertos!!!

----------


## mnlmato

joer Iban, sigues en el foro!!! cuánto tiempo!!!

ah, y gracias a ambos :D

----------


## sann

Me ha en-can-ta-do  mucho ! y sinceramente es un juego que hasta hoy no me atraia nada hacerlo fijate, igual uno no aprecia los juegos que sabe hacer hasta que ve a alguien haciendo una version tan buena, no pongo pegas, lo unico que antes de enseñar si estaba su carta biese contado 8 cartas, como en el primero cuentas 7 que viaja y cuentas 6, en el segundo tras el viaje cuentas otra vez, me a faltao contar ocho en el ultimo paquete, pero esta genial :P

----------


## MJJMarkos

Es que no entiendo por qué muchos desmerecen juegos del libro de Vicente.

Este juego es una de las joyas para público que existen. 

Haced las maravillas que queráis, que al final recordarán estas joyitas. 100%.

----------


## mnlmato

gracias por los comentarios,

el juego es de 10, sólo que no lo hacía por no tenerlo tan propio...

y no cuento ocho por dos razones:

una es a nivel técnico, ya sabéis a lo que me refiero :D

y la otra es por autoconvencimiento, si había 21, en los otros fueron pasando de 6 a 7... y aparece en el último, pues habrá 8, que se puede contar y los hay :D

gracias y un saludo :D

----------


## Iban

¿Soy el único que no ve vídeo ni juego por ningún lado, o es que se me ha olvidado cómo funciona el foro?

----------


## Tracer

jajajaja iban. eres el unico... tu pc que ha decidido no darte acceso a la magia, con tanto tiempo que te desapareces de aqui.

----------


## Pulgas

> ¿Soy el único que no ve vídeo ni juego por ningún lado, o es que se me ha olvidado cómo funciona el foro?


Pos sí, debes ser el único.

Buscar la simbología cabalística de los cuentos nos ofrece muchísimas posibilidades para las presentaciones, y, aunque no comparto el simbolismo que se le da a La Bella Durmiente, resulta una historia muy acertada.
Enhorabuena, Manuel.

----------


## luis_bcn

me ha gustado mucho !! y si ,es un juego 10 !! te envio un mp para que sea mas facil la forma de ro...r  la carta,xD,al menos para mi

----------


## mnlmato

Gracias Pulgas,

Como digo la simbología la leí en "El arte de las cartas de Luis García, creo que en Concierto para una sola baraja, no puedo asegurarlo puesto que no tengo el libro delante", yo sólo lo adapté a este juego y cambié el final (la transformación de la elegida para que tuviera sentido)

Incluso podría hacerse un cambio de baraja (en este caso bastante fácil) para que fuera más fiel al original.

Nuevamente gracias

----------


## Iban

Manu, olvídate de mis halagos, yo no veo ni vídeo ni ná. Mierda navegador...

----------


## mnlmato

tranquilo Iban, dicen que lo bueno se hace esperar... por eso no entiendo que aún no lo pudieras ver ;D

----------


## renard

Me has asustado, creía que ibas hacer el juego de las 21, ya sabes cuál te digo: el que toda la gente te hace cuando se entera que te gusta la magia, y encima nunca se acuerdan, y fallan, y te dicen "es ésta tu carta", y le dices que sí aunque no lo sea, porque si no, sabes que te lo va repetir, jaja... me ha gustado mucho, gracias Mnlmato.

----------


## mnlmato

gracias a ti renard :D

----------


## Iban

Manu, ¿por qué me da la sensación de que la historia no está bien "emplastada" con el juego? Si bien parece que tiene coherencia, durante los viajes se despegan completamente ambos planos, no hay alquimia, ni nada parecido, y sólo vuelven a ser cartas (se aparta el agumento), hasta que al final se juntan de nuevo con la historia.

----------


## mnlmato

el viaje es eso, un viaje... al final descubrimos la consecuencia de ese viaje... y en el fondo es la moraleja , cuando se transforma la carta es la consecuencia, ¿por qué? pues cuando el alma viaja el cuerpo se transforma... no sé qué más decir, ese es el secreto de la Alquimia, y yo lo quiero transmitir a través de las cartas....te refieres a los tres planos debido a los tres paquetes?? un saludo y gracias Iban :D

----------


## Iban

No, no, Manu, me he explicado fatal. No tengo nada que objetar a tu historia ficcional. Lo que me da la impresión es que durante los viajes... la historia pierde presencia. Yo me he olvidado de la historia mientras hacías los viajes, y da la impresión de que tú también.

----------


## mnlmato

ah, sí, pues es cierto... :p

como yo lo veo es que introduzco al espectador con la historia de la bella durmiente, y me centro en el viaje.

entonces lo hago

y con la frase final se recuerda el principio y el sentido del juego :D

yo lo veo así, ya digo que la versión original es mil veces mejor, lo que pasa es que esto es una adaptación light del juego original pero que la IDEA MÁGICA sigue presente :D y creo que se mantiene

Nuevamente gracias Iban :D

----------


## mnlmato

hay algún usuario del foro que me preguntó qué juego exactamente es del Canuto...

El juego se llama "De paquete a paquete", y el efecto es que la carta viaja.

Lo del cambio de color se lo añadí a mayores.

Un saludo

----------


## magoadrian

IMPRESIONANTE me he quedado sin palabras

----------


## mnlmato

Gracias Adrián :D

----------


## magoadrian

de nada mnlmato sigue asi  :Smile1:

----------


## manuelpas

A mi también me ha gustado mucho: Una historia, un manejo lento y claro (sin marear las cartas) y un final sorprendente e inesperado.

----------


## mnlmato

Gracias Manuelpas :D

----------

